# 2000 Landlord DLX 23



## njfive (Jun 6, 2020)

Did Simplicity make a hitch support mount for the Landlord DLX? Would like to put a ball hitch on the Landlord and see many aftermarket kits but looks like they would not match the existing holes on the DLX.


----------

